# Solitary Bees - Yard Infestation!!



## ur1ofus (Nov 4, 2007)

TIA for any advice/help you might offer..

So I recently bought a house. I just closed at the end of March and I'm up in NE Ohio. That means of course, that while I was buying the house and going through the inspection and papers and such, it was cold and sometimes snowy. So I'm 2 weeks into unpacking and moving in now and WOW did I get a surprise...

BEES!! Lots and lots of bees. Hundreds. Maybe more as I gave up counting.:huh:

From what I can tell these bees are burrowing into the ground. There are hundreds of tiny mounds of dirt/holes in the front yard. There is a steep slope running the yard to the sidewalk and it seems thin soiled and mostly dry. From their behavior (not swarming, not defensive/agressive) and from their looks (small, dark) and what I've been able to find online... they are some sort of solitary bee.

However, every day when I go outside there are more and More and MORE holes. Everything I've read says 'Oh they're so nice, build a little house to attract them to your garden' but to me... in a wood shingled house and a first time homeowner I feel like they are pests and my house is in the middle of their almighty kingdom. 

My neighbors yard also seems like it's having the problem too, tho not AS badly and I'm really at a loss as to what to do. I wouldn't mind a few of these 'solitary' bees floating around but you can't walk outside without TONS of them buzzing around and now in the last 2 days I've found close to 50+ holes and mounds in the back yard as well.

I have a dog who stays out back. No kids. The front is landscaped nicely and I don't want to crush the garden but I might if that's what it takes.

Does anyone have any suggestions or help for me?

Thank you!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You'll probably need to hire an exterminator. See if your neighbor wants to have his yard taken care of at the same time. 

We've had yellow jackets in our yard for at least 10 years (probably longer). We never had a problem with them. Last year, they attacked two of the little boys I take care of. 

I'm not sure what kind of bees you have there, but I'm worried that your dog or neighbor kids will stir them up some time and get hurt.


----------



## LPinDecatur (Apr 20, 2009)

*miner bees*

I had the same problem this year. There were thousands of them. I felt really bad about killing them because they were not aggressive and I know bees do a lot of good for the environment, but there were just too many. Mine were also mostly concentrated on a slope. I just got a general ground dwelling insecticide spray (applied through the hose) and it killed them in a few hours. I'm sure not all of them will die, which is good. But, it got the numbers down so people are no longer afraid to walk by my house.

good luck
lp


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

They are Diggger Bees - they are not aggressive - I don't know that I've ever heard of anyone stung by a Digger Bee. They can be a nuisance early in the spring since they are all doing the same thing at the same time. 

They are valuable pollinators and with the problems Honey Bees are having... well I think my opinion already leaked through. Good luck to you....

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2143.html


----------

